# سلسلة كيف أتوب -9- ثانياً أساس الدعوة للتوبة



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2013)

*تابــــــع سلسلة كيف أتـــــوب - الجزء التاسع
*​ *التوبة ربيع الإنسان وتجديده المستمر*
*ثانياً**[FONT=&quot]: أساس الدعـــــــــوة للتوبـــــــــة[/FONT]*​ 
للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثاني أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثالث أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الرابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الخامس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السادس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثامن أضغط *هنـــــــــا*​ 


أن للتوبة أساس راسخ تقوم عليه وتُبنى وبدونه تستحيل على وجه الإطلاق، لأن الله لا يدعو الإنسان ليتوب بمجرد كلام، أو نداء ودعوة للأخلاق الحميدة، أو على أساس أنه يهرب من الدينونة، أو لأجل أن يكون في المجتمع إنسان سوي لينال مدحاً من أحد، أو لأن الله سيستفيد من بره شيئاً أو حتى من توبته، لأن الإنسان لا يقدر أن يضيف أو ينتقص من الله شيئاً قط، بل أساس التوبة والدعوة قائمة على الآتي:
[1] محبة الله الشديدة للإنسان
[2] طول أناة الله
[3] غفران الخطايا المجاني​
+ [1] محبة الله الشديدة، الثابتة والفائقة:
من خلال الكتاب المقدس وخبرة المسيرة مع الله من خلال التاريخ، نجد التذوق الإنساني لمحبة الله الفائقة بصورة تفوق كل وصف وشرح، لأن الله لم يشرح بالكلام محبته، بل جعلها في حيز الخبرة، لذلك لن يعي أحد محبة الله أن لم يدخل في مجالها التطبيقي في حياته الشخصية على مستوى الواقع المُعاش، لأن الله لم يحبنا بمجرد كلام نظري فكري يُشبع العقل، بل قدم محبته لنا ظاهره في حياتنا اليومية:


[ لُحيظة تركتك وبمراحم عظيمة سأجمعك، بفيضان الغضب حجبت وجهي عنك لحظة وبإحسان أبدي أرحمك قال وليك الرب... فأن الجبال تزول والآكام تتزعزع أما إحساني (نعمتي) فلا يزول عنك وعهد سلامي لا يتزعزع قال راحمك الرب ] (إشعياء 54: 7 – 8 و 10)
فمنذ بداية الكتاب المقدس فقد وضع ملامح المحبة ظاهرة في الخلق ومن بعده السقوط والوعد بالخلاص وتتميم الخلاص كالتدبير، لأن السقوط لم يمنع مراحم الله أو زعزع محبته الشديدة للإنسان، والهدف الأساسي من هذا كله هو *إقامة حياة شركة قاعدة أساسها الحب*، لذلك يا إخوتي لا يفهم الكثيرين الكتاب المقدس ويتعثروا في تاريخ معاملة الله مع الإنسان ويدخلون في متاهات غريبة متشابكة وقد يعثرون في الكتاب المقدس لأن أساس بحثهم عن علم أو فكر أو إعجاز.. الخ، وقد يفهموا الله خطأ ويدخلوا في جدل عقيم، وقد يحاول البعض الخروج منه بمحاولة إنقاذ كلمة الله من شبهات تُطلق عليها من غير الفاهمين وغير عارفي الله من جهة اللمسة والخبرة والحياة، فيتورطون معهم في زيادة العُزلة عن الله الحي وعدم الفهم اللاهوتي الروحي للدخول في شركة، وللأسف أن أقل من أقل القليلين الذين يصلون للطريق الإلهي السليم وسط هذا التزاحم الذي يرتبكون فيه حينما يبدئوا في الدخول للكتاب المقدس، حتى حينما يسمعون دعوة الله أو نداء التوبة لا يتعرفون عليها إلا في ضوء أعمال وأشكال مختلفة لا يقصدها الله، وذلك كله لأنهم لم يصلوا لميناء الحب الهادئ الذي يجتاح النفس كسيل جارف ليأسرها ويشدها للالتصاق بالله حياتها...

عموماً منذ بداية السقوط نرى إشفاق الله على حبيبه الإنسان الذي خسر نفسه حينما طعنها بأوجاع الموت، لأنه خرج خارج وصية المحب ولم يعد يرى نفسه أنه حبيبه الخاص، فخسر التحرك نحوه وتسرب الفساد لنفسه حتى أنه أصبح غير قادر على رؤية وجه النور، فانحصر في الظلمة وشعر ببرودة الموت تجتاح كيانه الذي بدأ يميل نحو الفناء لأن النعمة رفعت عنه بقبوله الموت، ولكن شكراً لله الذي عدل محبته لم يسمح أن صورته تضيع أو تزول من حبيبه الإنسان، فأعطاه الوعد لخلاص نفسه ونجاته لا بإنسان ولا برئيس ملائكة بل بواسطة  ذاته أي هو بنفسه وبذاته يصير مخلصه الصالح وذلك ليكون خلاصه مضموناً والله بنفسه يكون هو حياته...

عموماً حينما نرى كيف وصف الله محبته للإنسان، فأننا نجده أنه وضعها في رتبه أعلى وأقوى وأرفع من طبيعة الأمومة نفسها التي زرعها في صميم طبيعة المرأة: [ هل تنسى المرأة رضيعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها ؟ حتى هؤلاء ينسين وأنا لا أنساك ] (إشعياء 49: 15)
فعدل محبة الله الفائقة يؤكد على أنه يستحيل على وجه الإطلاق أن ينسى حبيبه الإنسان، ومن هذه المحبة تنطلق الدعوة، دعوة شخصية لكل خاطي ميت معجون بشهوات مختلفة يعيش في فساد تحت سلطان الموت، مثل إنسان يحيا تحت الأرض في مجاري المخلفات ذات الرائحة النتنة المحملة بكل الميكروبات والجراثيم، ومن كثرة مدة طول حياته في وسطها وبكونه لم يتعرف على ضوء النهار ولا الجو النقي، فأنه يصبح غريب عنه ويظن أن حياته بهذه الطريقة طبيعية جداً، وكل ما هو فيه هو الحياة الإنسانية في كل بقاع العالم، ولكن حينما يرى شعاع الشمس يأتي من منفذ بعيد فأنه يتعجب ويندهش ويعلم أن هناك حياة أجمل واسمى مما يحياها لأنه محروماً منها زمان هذا مقداره وهو قابع (1) في مكانه راضي بحياته، وهكذا بالمثل تأتي دعوة الله وسط عتمة ظلمة الإنسان، بمحبة فائقة، لذلك يقول في هوشع وهو يصف محبته للبشر العُصاة ويكشف عن عمق شخصيته المُحبة قائلاً:


[ كنت أجذبهم بحبال البشر، برُبط المحبة... وشعبي جانحون إلى الارتداد عني... قد انقلب عليَّ قلبي اضطرمت مراحمي جميعاً ] (هوشع 11: 4و 8)
ولو أردنا أن نستوعب معنى هذه الآية حسب قصد الله، علينا أن نركز فيما قاله الرسول: [ ونحن بعد خُطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا ] (رومية 5: 8)؛ [ الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه (للموت) من أجلي ] (غلاطية 2: 20)​المعنى واضح بالطبع، أن الله لم ينتظر أن يتغير الإنسان حسب القول المغلوط، الدارج والشهير [ لما ابقى كويس اروح لله واصلي علشان ابقى مستحق أعيش معاه ]
فالله أظهر محبته لنا – أنا وأنت عزيزي القارئ – ونحن في عمق خطايانا وآثامنا، فهو يُقدم محبته لنا *بإصرار* ونحن جانحون إلى الارتداد عنه، وفي عمق ظلمتنا يشع علينا بشعاع نوره الخاص ليكشف لنا عن الحياة الجديدة التي ليس فيها موت بل كلها فرح في الروح القدس، يجذبنا ويشدنا إليه دائماً غير منتظر منا عمل ولا شيء قط، سوى أن نلبي الدعوة *ونأتي إليه كما نحن* وهو من يغسلنا ويطهرنا ويُغيرنا ويجدد نفوسنا...


ويقول العلاَّمة ديونيسيوس الأريوباغي: [ أليس حقاً أن المسيح يتقرب، بود شديد، من الذين يحيدون عنه، ويحاول معهم متوسلاً إليهم أن لا يستهينوا بحبه، وإن لم يُظهروا إلا النفور والتصامم عن سماع مُناداته، ألا يظل هو نفسه محامياً وشفيعاً عنهم ]
حقاً ما أعظم محبة الله، فأن كنت ترى نفسك خاطي مسكين متورط في كل أنواع الشرّ وتشعر في نفسك أنك ميت مرذول وليس من مشفق أو مُعين، فاعلم أنك محط أنظار الله وشغله الشاغل، أنت موضوع محبته واهتمامه، فهو لا يرتاح ولا يهدأ إلى أن يوصل لك شعاع نوره الخاص ليردك إليه، واعلم يقيناً أن كلامنا كله هو لك، والدعوة دعوتك، وغير مطلوب منك شيئاً آخر سوى أن تصغي للدعوة وتلبيها وتقول: آمين أنا لك ولن أكون لغيرك، لا أُريد أن أحيا منحصراً في ذاتي وداخل دائرة شهواتي التي أتعبتني وخزلتني، بل أُريدك أنت لأنك أنت حياتي...

فلننصت يا إخوتي لصوت الروح ولا نقسي قلبنا بل نطيع من القلب دعوتنا المقدسة والمفرحة للقلب جداً حينما نصغي ونُطيعها؛ فما المانع لديك الآن يا من تخاف أن تقترب من الله أو تخشى من أن يرفضك من أجل كثرة آثامك وتقول [[ انا لا أنفع وغير قادر، أنا ضعيف لا أستطيع شيئاً بل ولا أستحق لأني مجرم وخاطي بل فاجر فجور لا يستطيع ان يدركه أحد أو يعرف مدى فظاعته الشديدة ]]، فيا أخي الحبيب أليس لنا رئيس كهنة قادر أن يترفق بضعفتنا (عبرانيين 4: 15)، وهو يتغاضى عن كل سيئاتنا ويرأف بنا، إذ كُتب عنه [ لا يُخاصم ولا يصيح ] (متى 12: 19)، لأنه [ وديع ومتواضع القلب ] (متى 11: 24) !!!
أم أنك لا تدرك أن كلما كنت تشعر أنك فاجر وفاجر جداً كلما كانت لك النعمة قوية وقوية جداً: [  حيث كثرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جداً ] (رومية 5: 20)
أفأنت فاجر فعلاً وغير مستحق غير الموت وترى أنك فاسد فساد أشد من هم في القبور، إذاً فأن لك نعمة الله بكثافة أعظم وأكبر من أي شخص آخر، ولك مسيح القيامة الذي يُقيم الميت الذي أنتن، والآن:


أفلا تدري أن التهذيب للجهال، لا أن يُعاقبوا ويطردوا خارجاً
أفلا تدري أن الأعمى يُأخذ بيده للسير في الطريق السوي، لا أن يُلكز أو يُلكم
أفلا تدري أن المريض له الطبيب الذي يعالجه، ويستحيل أن يرفضه لأن هذا عمله
فأن كنت جاهل فالرب حكمتك وسرّ معرفتك
وأن كنت أعمى فالرب نورك الذي يفتح عين الأعمى لتستنير بنوره الخاص
وأن كنت مريضاً فهو طبيبك الخاص الصالح الذي يشفي كل من تسلط عليه إبليس
وأن كنت فقير في الروح فهو يجول يصنع خيراً يُشبع الجياع خيرات أبدية لا تزول
أنت كنت ميت مرذول فأن الرب قيامتك وفرح حياتك الجديدة

·       فما هي حجتك الآن أمام محبة الله المقدمة لك !!!
 

_______________
*(1) قابع: المستخبي تحت الغطاء، والمقصود هنا المستتر تحت الظلمة ظناً منه أن هذا هو الأمان وطبيعة حياته

*
_____________________________

في الجزء القادم سوف نتحدث عن
*تابع الأساس التي تقوم عليه دعوة التوبة
[2] طول أناة الله ولطفه
*​


----------



## AdmanTios (12 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> + حياة الشركة قاعدة أساسها الحب،
> 
> 
> + إشفاق الله على حبيبه الإنسان .
> ...




*سلمت يمينك أستاذي إستكمال*
*رائع لسلسلة رائعة عميقة روحياً*

*لدي قناعة بأن التوبة هي الجسر الذهبي*
* للعبور و الإنتقال و الإنتشال من براثن الخطيئة*
* و الظُلمة و الشر و العبودية ...*

*تدعو إلي إنطلاق الذات نحو عالم النور الحق*
*حيث الجسد الجديد المولود بنعمة الروح*
*القدس المُنبثق من الآب ....*

* التوبة أيضاً أمر إلهي كي ما يتغاضي شخص*
* رب المجد عن أزمنة الجهل شريطة الرغبة*
* في العيش حياة القداسة بقلب مُنسحق*
* كي ما ننال بركة الشراكة في المسيح الفادي .*

*تأمُل رائع أستاذي .... رب المجد يُبارك*
*خدمتك و عملك و كل عمل صالح يُمجد
أسم رب المجد القدوس*​


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2013)

آمين يا سدينا الرب ادخلنا في ربيعك الخاص، سرّ التوبة الحلوة لنفوسنا جداً 
وهبنا قوة نعمتك حتى نغلب الخطية ونتخطاها للدخول في شركة الحياة الجديدة التي قصدتها أن تكون فينا آمين
أشكرك أخي الحبيب على تعليقك الحلو كعادتك لأن لمسات الله الحلوة تجعلنا نغير غيرة المحبة المقدسة لننطق بمجده
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 يونيو 2013)

ربنا قال كل الخطايا تغفر ماعدا  التجديف على الروح القدس 
وهو العناد للاستمرار فى الخطيه 
اشكرك انى بتعرفنا  التوبه الناجحه 
فى هذه السلسله الرائعه 
ربنا يباركك استاذى ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 يونيو 2013)

ربنا قال كل الخطايا تغفر ماعدا  التجديف على الروح القدس 
وهو العناد للاستمرار فى الخطيه 
اشكرك انى بتعرفنا  التوبه الناجحه 
فى هذه السلسله الرائعه 
ربنا يباركك استاذى ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة ويهبنا قوة حياة التوبة التي قصد أن نحياها كلنا
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً 
​


----------



## dodoz (12 يونيو 2013)

أن الله لم ينتظر أن يتغير الإنسان حسب القول المغلوط، الدارج والشهير [ لما ابقى كويس اروح لله واصلي علشان ابقى مستحق أعيش معاه ]

_الجزء ده بيفكرنى بقول احد الأباء الكهنة 
بيقول ان ربنا مش عايزنى كويس علشان اروحله 
ربنا عايزنى اروحله علشان ابقى كويس 
ميرسى لييك على الموضوع الرائع 
يسوع يبارك حياتك ​_


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2013)

dodoz قال:


> أن الله لم ينتظر أن يتغير الإنسان حسب القول المغلوط، الدارج والشهير [ لما ابقى كويس اروح لله واصلي علشان ابقى مستحق أعيش معاه ]
> 
> _الجزء ده بيفكرنى بقول احد الأباء الكهنة
> بيقول ان ربنا مش عايزنى كويس علشان اروحله
> ...



ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب 
ويهبنا قوة حياة التوبة لكي نفرح ونسعد بقوة الله فينا آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2013)

الرب يبارككم أخى الغالى
موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا
شكراا


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب، فقط صلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً
كن معافي في قوة حياة التوبة فرح النفس وقوتها آمين
​


----------



## soul & life (12 يونيو 2013)

*رائع جدا استاذى بعتقد ان اعضاء المنتدى محظوظين بوجود حضرتك وسطنا وبالاطلاع على كتاباتك الرائعة العميقة .. الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك

متابعة ...*


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة والمحبوبة في شخص ربنا يسوع
​


----------



## amgd beshara (12 يونيو 2013)

موضوع اكتر من رائع كالعاده استاذي الحبيب .. الرب يبارك في خدمتك و حياتك


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2013)

ويبارك حياتك ويسعدك بغنى مجده يا أروع أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يونيو 2013)

حقاً ما أعظم محبة الله، فأن كنت ترى نفسك خاطي مسكين متورط في كل أنواع الشرّ وتشعر في نفسك أنك ميت مرذول وليس من مشفق أو مُعين، فاعلم أنك محط أنظار الله وشغله الشاغل، أنت موضوع محبته واهتمامه، فهو لا يرتاح ولا يهدأ إلى أن يوصل لك شعاع نوره الخاص ليردك إليه، واعلم يقيناً أن كلامنا كله هو لك، والدعوة دعوتك، وغير مطلوب منك شيئاً آخر سوى أن تصغي للدعوة وتلبيها وتقول: آمين أنا لك ولن أكون لغيرك، لا أُريد أن أحيا منحصراً في ذاتي وداخل دائرة شهواتي التي أتعبتني وخزلتني، بل أُريدك أنت لأنك أنت حياتي.


ميرسي كتيييير استاذي الغالي كالعاده رووعه 
عجباني جداا السلسله دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرائعه
​


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> حقاً ما أعظم محبة الله، فأن كنت ترى نفسك خاطي مسكين متورط في كل أنواع الشرّ وتشعر في نفسك أنك ميت مرذول وليس من مشفق أو مُعين، فاعلم أنك محط أنظار الله وشغله الشاغل، أنت موضوع محبته واهتمامه، فهو لا يرتاح ولا يهدأ إلى أن يوصل لك شعاع نوره الخاص ليردك إليه، واعلم يقيناً أن كلامنا كله هو لك، والدعوة دعوتك، وغير مطلوب منك شيئاً آخر سوى أن تصغي للدعوة وتلبيها وتقول: آمين أنا لك ولن أكون لغيرك، لا أُريد أن أحيا منحصراً في ذاتي وداخل دائرة شهواتي التي أتعبتني وخزلتني، بل أُريدك أنت لأنك أنت حياتي.
> 
> 
> ميرسي كتيييير استاذي الغالي كالعاده رووعه
> ...



ويبارك حياتك ويزيدك فرح ومسرة وعزاء في الروح القدس آمين
​


----------

